# RedRum the Reddrums



## Killerbee (May 10, 2018)

Check out this crazy surf fishing action in Matagorda.

Watch "RedRum the RedDrums!" on YouTube


----------



## thinshavings (May 11, 2010)

Nice job!
Looks like it was a blast!


----------



## Killerbee (May 10, 2018)

thinshavings said:


> Nice job!
> Looks like it was a blast!


Yes sir, always!


----------

